# thead tbody tfoot



## countryqt30 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
kurz und knapp: sind oben genannte tags noch valid(es xhtml)?
Sollte man diese verwenden?

Ich kenne ansonsten ja nur die gängigen
tr, td, th tags 
Gibt es denn >noch< mehr table tags?


----------



## SpiceLab (17. Oktober 2010)

countryqt30 hat gesagt.:


> sind oben genannte tags noch valid(es xhtml)?


Selbstverständlich, wenn sie auch in der korrekten Reihenfolge notiert werden, denn deine im Betreff genannte ist so falsch / invalid. Richtig lautet sie <thead>, <tfoot> u. <tbody>.

Aufbau einer Tabelle -> Kopf, Körper und Fuß einer Tabelle definieren



countryqt30 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn >noch< mehr table tags?


Ja, <colgroup> und <col> zum Spalten vordefinieren.


----------

